# Looking to Build C2D Help Picking a Mobo and Cpu



## DOM (Nov 21, 2006)

*Looking to Build C2D Need Help Picking a Mobo and Cpu*

Well I really dont know which mobo to pick cuz my Wife let me get two thigs one for my B-day and one for X-Mas.  Cuz are the C2D's prices every going down anytime soon? Well i was looking at the 6300 and the 6400 but dont know if its worth the 40 extra bucks for the 6400 and as the mobo which one's are good that are out, or is there one coming out thats going to be good for ati cards like full 2x16x pci-e or is there one out aready? really need help before i oder them want to do it tonight.


----------



## DOM (Nov 21, 2006)

This are the mobo's im looking at any other one's are well come to suggest
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...2E16813131025,N82E16813131028,N82E16813128323


----------



## Protius (Nov 21, 2006)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16813131025

^ thats the one i'll probly be getting once i make up my mind if i'm gona switch to intel or not


----------



## wtf8269 (Nov 21, 2006)

There's a DFI Crossfire board using the RD600 chipset coming out sometime soon. I don't know when exactly, but it's the motherboard I'd get if I went Conroe. The only problem is that the socket is located toward the top of the board, making it hard to fit larger than average CPU heatsinks.


----------



## Protius (Nov 21, 2006)

^ do u know when that suckers comin out?

i remember seeing a pic of it and it's colors are really funky


----------



## DOM (Nov 21, 2006)

Protius said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16813131025
> 
> ^ thats the one i'll probly be getting once i make up my mind if i'm gona switch to intel or not



But is'nt the Intel 975X kind of old and the Intel P965 Express is newer i think which one does tigger69 got


----------



## DOM (Nov 21, 2006)

wtf8269 said:


> There's a DFI Crossfire board using the RD600 chipset coming out sometime soon. I don't know when exactly, but it's the motherboard I'd get if I went Conroe. The only problem is that the socket is located toward the top of the board, making it hard to fit larger than average CPU heatsinks.



is that going to be the best or what?


----------



## Protius (Nov 21, 2006)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> is that going to be the best or what?



the r600 is hard to tell, but will most likely be best at ocing, but that probly wont be out soon

that 975x is suppose to be the best current intel overclocker (correct me if i'm wrong) have heard any bad things about it. Main reason i'm goin with that is cuz of crossfire support


----------



## wtf8269 (Nov 21, 2006)

The RD600 will probably be one of the best. DFI will also be releasing a 680i based socket 775 motherboard.


----------



## DOM (Nov 21, 2006)

well tigger69 has the 965, but i dont think i want to go with the 680i based, now its between 975 or 965 cuz i want to stay with ati. unless the RD600 is going to come out soon like this year will it? and does it matter if its 4 or 8 pin Cpu power connector cuz the 975 says 4pin and 965 says 8pin and my psu has 4 pin


----------



## Chewy (Nov 21, 2006)

you can just use the 4 pin i a 8 pin slot (says so in Zerks computer build guide, I think it says most times I'll go see).

"If your motherboard has a big 8 pin connector instead of the usual 4 pin connector and your PSU only has one 4 pin connector, do not worry. Just plug in the 4 pin connector where it fits there. The extra four pins are for very demanding systems to ensure stability and are usually not needed."


----------



## DOM (Nov 21, 2006)

well i dont know which one to get i was also thinking of the Gigabyte GA-965P-DS3 Motherboard that your going to get right?  and i just   cuz that mobo is also good but cost less but i need some help cuz i think its not how much it cost but what you can do with it. but i also like ASUS


----------



## Chewy (Nov 21, 2006)

Asus has a single slot conroe board around the same price as the ds3, it has nos AI though I dont think nos AI is really nessesary but what do I know 

http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=19355&vpn=90-MBB4E5-G0UAYZ&manufacture=ASUS Canadian pricing

 I know nothing of this mobo, but it was recomended to me by someone who visited the site.


----------



## DOM (Nov 21, 2006)

is this ture?  Only DDR2-800 memory supporting JEDEC approved 1.8V operation with timings of 5-5-5 or 6-6-6 is supported on Intel Desktop Boards based on Intel 965 Express Chipsets
for these mobo's  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...mpareItemList=N82E16813131028,N82E16813131045 these are the same just besides one's got that WiFi-AP  right?


----------



## DOM (Nov 21, 2006)

Cuz i was look at getting the ASUS P5B Deluxe with out the WiFi-AP dont think i need that really dont know what its for   but i had got this mobo http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813135022 and it worked with my ram cuz dont got the cash to buy new ram cuz the cpu and mobo are going on a credit card and i have to pay it off before the 0.0% finishes and another $300 on ram isnt going to help me do that


----------



## Chewy (Nov 21, 2006)

http://usa.asus.com/products3.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=307&slname=Intel P965
you can use your ram

 Those 2 mobos are the same except for wi-fi.

*LIE!!!! >>>* Notice: Only DDR2-800 memory supporting JEDEC approved 1.8V operation with timings of 5-5-5 or 6-6-6 is supported on Intel Desktop Boards based on Intel 965 Express Chipsets *<<< I think this is a newegg lie!*

 EDIT #2  -  I cant find the post were we were talking about seasonic m12. Its advertised as a quad rail, but in actuality it is not, though it could be converted to quad rail easily...

"What Seasonic tells me is that there was an issue with high end video cards overloading a single 12V rail. So with Intel's blessing, Seasonic removed the OCP."
so they made the quad rail 1 rail. still a great psu.
http://jonnyguru.com/review_details.php?id=13&page_num=3


----------



## DOM (Nov 21, 2006)

so did i make a good choice on the mobo ? {ASUS P5B Deluxe} and is the 6400 worth the extra $38.50 over the 6300? and are the Intel Xeon Conroe a better cpu then the regular C2D's?


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 21, 2006)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> so did i make a good choice on the mobo ? {ASUS P5B Deluxe} and is the 6400 worth the extra $38.50 over the 6300? and are the Intel Xeon Conroe a better cpu then the regular C2D's?



I would steer you towards the DS3 (having RMA'd an ASUS because of known voltage problems), but they are both great boards once you figure out quirks.

If you are really interested in overclocking, get the 6400.  If it's a solid chip, the 8x multiplier will put you soundly into the low - mid 400 FSB, for an OC of 3.4 to 3.6.  If you have good DDR2-800 ram, you should be able to run well up to DDR2-1000 range with looser timings.

I got the 6600 and found a sweet spot with the 8x multi around 445 fsb (3.56 GHz on a Gigabyte DQ6), ram running at DDR2-990 5-8-8-18. All on STOCK Air.  So I may well have been a little richer if I had gone with the 6400


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 21, 2006)

Chewy said:


> you can just use the 4 pin i a 8 pin slot (says so in Zerks computer build guide, I think it says most times I'll go see).
> 
> "If your motherboard has a big 8 pin connector instead of the usual 4 pin connector and your PSU only has one 4 pin connector, do not worry. Just plug in the 4 pin connector where it fits there. The extra four pins are for very demanding systems to ensure stability and are usually not needed."



It's not recommended. Certain boards draw quite some power and could melt the connector. The extra wires are there to balance the load, use them.


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 21, 2006)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> It's not recommended. Certain boards draw quite some power and could melt the connector. The extra wires are there to balance the load, use them.



Even Intel boards say the 4 pin connector is fine, UNLESS you are pushing an Pentium Extreme Edition (not Core2DuoX)...  but arguably 8 pins is safer than 4.

Both the ASUS and the Gigabyte boards coem with an 8 pin connector, but have a cap on 4 of them... and both say the same thing about the Pentuim D EE.


----------



## DOM (Nov 21, 2006)

thanks guys,  so what about this ?  are the Intel Xeon Conroe a better cpu then the regular C2D's?


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 21, 2006)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> thanks guys,  so what about this ?  are the Intel Xeon Conroe a better cpu then the regular C2D's?



For the life of me, I don;t know what the difference is... about a $40 diff for the 2.4 Ghz 6600 vs. the 2.4 Ghz 3060 XEON

http://processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SL9S8
http://processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SL9TZ#

L1 or L3 Cache size???

Then there's the Woodcrest...  I'm confused now


----------



## DOM (Nov 21, 2006)

Sasqui said:


> For the life of me, I don;t know what the difference is... about a $40 diff for the 2.4 Ghz 6600 vs. the 2.4 Ghz 3060 XEON
> 
> http://processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SL9S8
> http://processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SL9TZ#
> ...



 what are you talking about  
does the Xeon have L3???


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 21, 2006)

hey there DOM i think the p5b-dlx is a better choice than the ds3,the dlx also has the ich8r sb rather than the ich8,which means the dlx can do raid from the six main sata connectors were as the ds3 cant.

my mates ds3 would'nt post at 350fsb too,so i'm kinda glad i went with the dlx.

and on the chip front,i would have got the 6400 but could'nt afford it.i dont suppose it matters tho' as i can pick any speed from 1.8ghz(266fsb) to 3.9ghz(560fsb) with the right cooling.i am gonna get some h20 cooling for this now i reckon.

i am gonna run this 6300 at 3.5ghz with ram at 1ghz.


----------



## DOM (Nov 21, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> hey there DOM i think the p5b-dlx is a better choice than the ds3,the dlx also has the ich8r sb rather than the ich8,which means the dlx can do raid from the six main sata connectors were as the ds3 cant.
> 
> my mates ds3 would'nt post at 350fsb too,so i'm kinda glad i went with the dlx.
> 
> ...



yea thats why i want that one cuz you had a good oc with it, but im not going to get that high untill i get faster ram.  and did you see that pic i put on your thread on the DS3 it from another forum maybe he can help your friend if you want the site let me know


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 21, 2006)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> what are you talking about
> does the Xeon have L3???



Good frikkin question!  LOL


----------



## Chewy (Nov 21, 2006)

ok since I will hopfully have raid someday... I'm getting a ds3 which has 2 sata slots for raid, will I be able to have 2 of my main hds as raid than a random hd for storage? 

I am guessing it should be ok that the raid is only on the 1st 2 hds than my random storage hd will just plug in and be for savin files to.

ps- the questions dont stop in this place


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 21, 2006)

i think you can on the ds3,but the raid comes from the jmicron controller i think and not the ich8r as it does with the dlx.the ds3 only has the "plain" ich8.


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 21, 2006)

Chewy said:


> ok since I will hopfully have raid someday... I'm getting a ds3 which has 2 sata slots for raid, will I be able to have 2 of my main hds as raid than a random hd for storage?
> 
> I am guessing it should be ok that the raid is only on the 1st 2 hds than my random storage hd will just plug in and be for savin files to.
> 
> ps- the questions dont stop in this place



Look at the DQ6 - it's a phenominal board.  ICH8-R, and Crossfire capable (if you give a shit about that).


----------



## Chewy (Nov 21, 2006)

I figure the raid would be with 2 drives, than I could just plug in the 3rd as a place to drag file to? would that work? when I hook up raid it does not have to include the 3rd storage drive? gtg now brb later.

 I couldent budget the money on a asus or dq6 I wanted as cheap build as I could bet (with not being cheap ) and I figured since I will never use sli/x-fire I couldent warrent the extra cash it would cost me here.. since they both cost 80-100$ more in Canada.


----------



## DOM (Nov 21, 2006)

so which one would be a better choice?
GIGABYTE GA-965P-DQ6 or  ASUS P5B Deluxe


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 21, 2006)

My experience: RMA'd the P5B and got a DQ6.  The DQ6 has a far superior BIOS for overclocking and voltage control, and oozes with quality.  P5B has a shitty BIOS and known under-voltage issues.  I reached a max FSB of 480 on the DQ6, all Auto voltages (haven't played with it more - currently swapping cases).  I only miss the Wi-Fi on the P5B.


----------



## DOM (Nov 21, 2006)

Sasqui said:


> My experience: RMA'd the P5B and got a DQ6.  The DQ6 has a far superior BIOS for overclocking and voltage control, and oozes with quality.  P5B has a shitty BIOS and known under-voltage issues.  I reached a max FSB of 480 on the DQ6, all Auto voltages (haven't played with it more - currently swapping cases).  I only miss the Wi-Fi on the P5B.



well i never used a GIGABYTE but tigger69  has that P5B Deluxe and he got a very good oc out of it so im   now is there an acticale about these two boards


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 21, 2006)

i've not tried the DQ6 but my p5b-dlx does at least 560fsb with just cpu and mem voltages up.the rest on auto.i dont think the bios options in the p5b are that bad.it certainly good for high oc's.

i might check on the voltages tho',i only have a 430 watt seasonic and that was enough to do science mark at 3.7ghz.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 22, 2006)

ave a look at some of the oc's here-

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=115109

notice how many are using the p5b/p5w boards and not many using the dq6.must say something.i'm not knocking your dq6 tho' sasqui


----------



## DOM (Nov 22, 2006)

well i guess im going with the P5B and the 6400,  but i dont know to wait for the RD600 cuz i read that some one emailed DFI and he said should be out before x-mas but there going to cost more right like $250+


----------

